# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Life elsewhere?

## zaggahamma

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/45554617.../#.Tt1cLtW6Wdo

----------


## Vettester

It's great that we have a science team staying on top of this. Not sure, but I think the closest potential candidate planet is 4 or 5 light years away from earth. Someone is going to have to figure out how to get warp speed into production, or get the wormhole theory figured out. It makes you wonder about how much life exists just on the planets they have speculated to be habitable. Maybe just micro-organisms, maybe some crazy sci-fi stuff beyond our wildest dreams, or maybe there are some that are inhabited with humanoid species just like us, with 95% of the population being attractive females ... I think that was a Star Trek episode. 

Regardless, I hope they figure it out, as the survival of mankind will eventually depend on the ability to migrate elsewhere in our galaxy.

----------


## dec11

frankly, i say there isnt and its just a fantasy

----------


## dec11

> It's great that we have a science team staying on top of this. Not sure, but I think the closest potential candidate planet is 4 or 5 light years away from earth. Someone is going to have to figure out how to get warp speed into production, or get the wormhole theory figured out. It makes you wonder about how much life exists just on the planets they have speculated to be habitable. Maybe just micro-organisms, maybe some crazy sci-fi stuff beyond our wildest dreams, or maybe there are some that are inhabited with humanoid species just like us, with 95% of the population being attractive females ... I think that was a Star Trek episode. 
> 
> Regardless, I hope they figure it out, as *the survival of mankind will eventually depend on the ability to migrate elsewhere in our galaxy*.


how can you poss know this?

----------


## Vettester

> how can you poss know this?


Eventually, our sun will supernova and that will it for our planet. Yes, that's looking pretty far into the future, and there's a greater chance that we, mankind, will find away to get rid of ourselves before some cosmic catastrophe. However, if somehow we keep the party going, the lights are going to get turned off one way or another. Just saying ...

----------


## dec11

> Eventually, our sun will supernova and that will it for our planet. Yes, that's looking pretty far into the future, and there's a greater chance that we, mankind, will find away to get rid of ourselves before some cosmic catastrophe. However, if somehow we keep the party going, the lights are going to get turned off one way or another. Just saying ...


im not trying to argue, but no-one knows any of this, its all speculation. same as ghosts, god and fairies to me.

----------


## zaggahamma

thought flagg or tr would chime in

----------


## HellRiserPL

Didn't anybody told u guys we'r just an experiment made by aliens, u know how u take care of the egg b4 it hatch, we r the egg and aliens r poking us with the stick in the bottom  :Wink:

----------


## BigBadWolf

If space is infinite it would be kinda selfish to think we are the only living organisms and that there is a god that watches us all the time.

----------


## zaggahamma

me and paul had a beer last night

----------


## Patrickthecool

LIL wayne is not a human being. so that settles that.

----------


## Armykid93

I dont think its possible that with all the planets out there that we are the only life in existence.

----------


## zaggahamma

more mars theories in the news now...something about liveability under the surface

----------


## TJsurgRehab22

There's also a moon on Jupiter that has water under neath its surface and they think there might be life forms under it. Space freaks me out haha there has to be other life out there, just too far away that we'll never be able to find it

----------


## Thenard

We've been spending way too much time and money in space for the gov to not think there is some other "stuff" going on out there. The space program would have been gone decades ago, I would think.

----------


## Armykid93

> We've been spending way too much time and money in space for the gov to not think there is some other "stuff" going on out there. The space program would have been gone decades ago, I would think.


A non crazy conspiracy theory is what I am hearing, no?

----------


## zaggahamma

I really like watching ancient aliens on the history channel  :Smilie:

----------


## Thenard

> A non crazy conspiracy theory is what I am hearing, no?


I guess you could say that !!

----------


## Dytum

One day, but doubtful anytime soon. ie 50years+ away imo

----------


## zaggahamma

get newt in the presidency and we will find klingons

----------


## ghettoboyd

> get newt in the presidency and we will find klingons


newt is a klingon man isnt that obviouse?...

----------


## ghettoboyd

also with just the fact that the universe goes on for infinity we would be moronic to think that we are the only ones so luck to be alive in all of space...seem arrogant really to think such a thing imho...ohh and ancient aliens is the coolest show ever...theres plenty of evidence that we have been visited if you want to belive in it...personaly i do...

----------


## Armykid93

> also with just the fact that the universe goes on for infinity we would be moronic to think that we are the only ones so luck to be alive in all of space...seem arrogant really to think such a thing imho...ohh and ancient aliens is the coolest show ever...theres plenty of evidence that we have been visited if you want to belive in it...personaly i do...


Haha this is very true

----------

